# What to do with....



## FRITZHID (May 16, 2015)

So, after a Chinese ordering SNAFU, I am in possession of (10) XM-L2 U2 5000k LEDs on 20mm stars and I have absolutely no idea what to do with them! I'd originally ordered warm white but.....yeah, you know.
So any suggestions? Yes, I know I can list them on eBay, or perhaps trade them with someone for something else, but they're here now so why not pick the brains of my fellow cpfers and see if something fun comes along!


----------



## light-modder (May 16, 2015)

Under cabinet lighting?


----------



## light-modder (May 16, 2015)

Although I guess you would need more parts never mind.


----------



## FRITZHID (May 16, 2015)

Lol, more parts is NOT an issue. 
As far as under cabinet lights, I really prefer a warm white for in house lighting.
I gave thought to a diy shop light but I really don't need one anywhere in my home. My garage has LED shop lights already and once my lab is rebuilt (recent fire gutted 1/3 of my house) I'll be reinstalling warm white LED for standard lighting and then 100 watt MH for when I really need good lighting for projects. But Ty!


----------



## poiihy (May 16, 2015)

How bout put them away until you need them  You will find yourself needing LEDs soon.


----------



## Ladd (May 16, 2015)

Do a giveaway. Well, you asked.......


----------



## FRITZHID (May 16, 2015)

poiihy said:


> How bout put them away until you need them  You will find yourself needing LEDs soon.



Well, as novel as that idea is, by the time I need them, they'll be obsolete! Lmao, but Ty.


----------



## SemiMan (May 16, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Well, as novel as that idea is, by the time I need them, they'll be obsolete! Lmao, but Ty.



Backyard flood light.

Anything with solar.


----------



## poiihy (May 16, 2015)

I know what you can do!

Make your own LED light bulb!

With a fan!

That's fun to do!


----------



## FRITZHID (May 16, 2015)

SemiMan said:


> Backyard flood light.
> 
> Anything with solar.



Perhaps a grill light? They are the 92cri LEDs. heat dissipation is a ***** tho. I have a 100w mh overhead but direct lighting would be nice.... Damn heat tho....



poiihy said:


> I know what you can do!
> 
> Make your own LED light bulb!
> 
> ...



Cute. Lol ;-)
Idk about that, would be a custom bulb that I'd charge $80 for! Lmao but again. Ty


Anything else? I like unique ideas!


----------



## poiihy (May 16, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Anything else? I like unique ideas!



Go to your local ReStore, get a nice light fixture, then convert it to LED.

-------------

How bout a street light? Make an LED street light.

And put it outside somewhere.

Then make it solar powered.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2015)

Use them for under vehicle lighting for a truck, under the hood, under the frame, behind the grills, attached to the alarms system . . . be creative.


----------



## Steve K (May 17, 2015)

I was thinking along the lines of Capt. Morgan, although I was thinking of a service light... something that you could use to light up part of the car in case of emergency or general maintenance. It would be powered by 12vdc, but you might add a jack so you could use an external power supply. Perhaps build in a flash mode to help serve as a marker in the event that you have a mechanical problem alongside a busy road? 

I keep a little jump-start battery for the unlikely event that the car battery might die. I've considered that I could use this with a 12v LED light to light the home in the event of a loss of utility power. 

I've got a couple of LEDs that are in a similar situation... they might end up in more bicycle lights.


----------



## SemiMan (May 17, 2015)

U2 and XML ... Unless it's very bright or very efficient there are better uses.


----------



## FRITZHID (May 17, 2015)

SemiMan said:


> U2 and XML ... Unless it's very bright or very efficient there are better uses.



How do you mean? They are XM-L2 U2 LEDs, brightness and efficiency are kinda set. I'm confused.


----------



## SemiMan (May 17, 2015)

They are great LEDs ... Efficient and can be very bright. Shame to use them in a generic application. Maybe a nice array of aspheres.


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (May 17, 2015)

Roof-mounted aspheric disco ball? Cocoa's newest attraction?


----------



## SemiMan (May 17, 2015)

With that many spots pointed at the ball it would be cool ....white.


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (May 18, 2015)

I was actually thinking the other way around, with the spots _in_ the ball (seems the two methods are both called disco balls, both mirror- and projector-type, though there's probably a more specific term for what I'm thinking)


----------



## poiihy (May 18, 2015)

Make your own light fixture. Make a shard lamp. Make a hydrangea lamp. Make something else. BE CREATIVE!


----------



## mds82 (May 18, 2015)

You think thats bad? I had a SNAFU ordering parts and now i have about 10,000 Cree XQ-E in a 5000K mounted to a small custom board. No idea what i will ever need 10,000 LED's for.


----------



## FRITZHID (May 18, 2015)

mds82 said:


> You think thats bad? I had a SNAFU ordering parts and now i have about 10,000 Cree XQ-E in a 5000K mounted to a small custom board. No idea what i will ever need 10,000 LED's for.



Stadium light?


----------



## dc38 (May 18, 2015)

mds82 said:


> You think thats bad? I had a SNAFU ordering parts and now i have about 10,000 Cree XQ-E in a 5000K mounted to a small custom board. No idea what i will ever need 10,000 LED's for.



That sounds like the beginning of a TRUE "wall of light". 10000 x 220 lm is...2.2 million lumens. Mmmm....you could light up a small town even without optics or reflectors!


----------



## poiihy (May 18, 2015)

mds82 said:


> You think thats bad? I had a SNAFU ordering parts and now i have about 10,000 Cree XQ-E in a 5000K mounted to a small custom board. No idea what i will ever need 10,000 LED's for.




What sellers are you people buying from?! I want a Chinese ordering SNAFU so I can get free LEDs! 

I would like to see a list of the sloppiest sellers!


----------



## mds82 (May 19, 2015)

well it was my own mistake really, i ordered these LED's on boards, and then afterwards found out that they wouldnt work for me the way i expected. I originally ordered 40,000 LED's but caught it early enough so that not all of them were mounted. Actually i think i have more like 20,000 of these on boards. Anyone interested in some, just pay for shipping.


----------



## FRITZHID (May 19, 2015)

mds82 said:


> well it was my own mistake really, i ordered these LED's on boards, and then afterwards found out that they wouldnt work for me the way i expected. I originally ordered 40,000 LED's but caught it early enough so that not all of them were mounted. Actually i think i have more like 20,000 of these on boards. Anyone interested in some, just pay for shipping.



Have a pic?


----------



## mds82 (May 20, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Have a pic?









the boards also have 1 blue XQ-E and they are 5mm x 13 mm in size


----------



## FRITZHID (May 23, 2015)

*update*
Since I didn't want these to go to waste, I took the liberty of dedoming them and the drop in color temp is just enough for me to tolerate it in Most applications. The wife's a little irritated at the smell of gasoline in the house but I believe it was worth it. 

Next question, is bypassing the ESD diode worth the drop in vf? It's a fairly simple task to remove the ESD diode bond wire but I don't know if the gain is worth it.
Any opinions? Ty.


----------

